# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  هل من خبر عن أختنا التوحيد

## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
هل من خبر عنها؟
فلقد طال غيابها

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

أنا أصبح دخولي المجلس قليل جداً..وعساه خير إفتقدتكن جميعكن...

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

أخبار التوحييييييييد أين هي إشتقت لها عسى المانع خيييير طمنوني الله يوفقكن

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته ..
إن شاءَ اللهُ تكونُ بخيرِ حالٍ وأحسنِه 
اشتقنا إليها ()

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

هل من أحد يستطيع التواصل معها ليطمئننا ؟

----------


## هدير

أستاذتي الغالية : التوحيد
أين أنتِ ؟
عسى المانع خير

----------


## هدير

اللهم إن لي أختاً هي

بحر الندى..
ومنارة بها يهتدى..

اللهم..

قها سوء الردى..
واكفها شر العدى..
واكلأها بعنايتكـ طول المدى..
واجعل لي ولها الجنة موعداً..
نرافق فيها الحبيب محمدا..

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

الله المستعان
بخير إن شاء الله هي أخت طيبة حقّا

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وعليكن السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما أروع أخوتكن
جزاكن الله خيرا جميعا لسؤالكن عن أختنا التوحيد.

الحمد لله هي بخير بفضل الله، وسبب غيابها عن مجلسنا هو السفر لقضاء إجازة ربما تطول شهرين.

بارك الله بكن وبطيب أخلاقكن.

وجزيتِ خيرا يا هدير.

----------


## هدير

> وعليكن السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ما أروع أخوتكن
> جزاكن الله خيرا جميعا لسؤالكن عن أختنا التوحيد.
> 
> الحمد لله هي بخير بفضل الله، وسبب غيابها عن مجلسنا هو السفر لقضاء إجازة ربما تطول شهرين.
> 
> بارك الله بكن وبطيب أخلاقكن.
> 
> وجزيتِ خيرا يا هدير.


شهرين شهرين 
يأختي أم عبد الرحمن هذا كثير 
كثير جدا 
بالله عليك سلمي عليها 
قولي لها المجلس مشتاق إليكِ
جزاكِ الله خير أخيتي أم عبد الرحمن

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

الحمدلله
فات تقريبا شهر وبقي شهر آخر
حقا افتقدناها وسنصدر غرامة فيما بعد على الغياب بدون إذن (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

لا يا أم عبدالرحمن بنت مصطفى إهتمي بنفسك ومولودك الجديد أنا ولدت وأنتهيت ولله الحمد دعي الغرامة علي أنا..لماذا لم تخبرنا لا وشهرييييييين هذا كثييير..(ابتسامة)  ..الحمد لله على سلامتها...سلمي عليها يا أم عبدالرحمن طالبة علم...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> الحمدلله
> فات تقريبا شهر وبقي شهر آخر
> حقا افتقدناها وسنصدر غرامة فيما بعد على الغياب بدون إذن (ابتسامة)



أخدت إذن بس أنا نسيت أقولكم : ))

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

أم أويس سأشاركك في جعلهم يدفعون الغرامة
فهي أصبحت اثنين الآن
واحدة للتوحيد لعدم إخبارنا بسفرها
والأخرى لسارة لنسيانها إخبارنا بذلك
وما أدراك ما سارة (ابتسامة بريئة)
وثالثة ستدفعها سارة للتوحيد لتهربها من إكمال مواضيعها في غيابها

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

أسعدك الله روحك مرحة يسر الله ولادتك...لماذا يا سارة سامحك الله..سأغرمك بتنفيذ طلبي الله لا يحرمني منك..فيه كتّاب في شبكة الألوكة كتبوا مواضيع مهمة ولم يوعزوها إلى مراجع و مقالات بلبل عبدالكريم مهمة جدا جدا في رسالتي فكيف أتوصل إلى رقمه أو إيميله بحيث أضمن يرد..أرجوك في ورطة مع بحثي وأحتاج المراجع التي رجع إليها...علما بأن من يتواصل معه هو زوجي..

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

الحمدُ لله 
أسألُ اللهَ أن يُيَسِّرَ أمرها .. 
لكن حتَّى تأتي ستبلُغُ الأشواقُ منَّا مبلَغها ( )

<<أمومة الغرامة شو ؟ أكيد ما بتمزحي مزحًا كاذبًا صح ؟ 
شو مخططاتك ؟

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

بورك فيكِ أم أويس واللهم آمين لدعواتك ويسر الله أمرك 
.
الأمة الفقيرة

جيد أنك نبهتيني حتى أفكر في غرامة ولا أقع في الفخ الذي أوقعك فيه دائمًا (ابتسامة)

----------


## طالبة فقه

اللهم أني اشهدك أني احب اختنا التوحيد فيك فيسر ياعليم امورها وامنحها البركة في وقتها وعمرها وعملهاواجعل الميزان يارحمن يكتظ بحسناتها و اجمعني وإياها والمسلمين في الفردوس الاعلى انك ولي ذلك وانت القادر عليه 
اللهم احفظها.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أم عبد الرحمن، أنت مش غايبة ليه؟؟؟ لسة مولدتيش (ابتسامة بريئة)





> أسعدك الله روحك مرحة يسر الله ولادتك...لماذا يا سارة سامحك الله..سأغرمك بتنفيذ طلبي الله لا يحرمني منك..فيه كتّاب في شبكة الألوكة كتبوا مواضيع مهمة ولم يوعزوها إلى مراجع و مقالات بلبل عبدالكريم مهمة جدا جدا في رسالتي فكيف أتوصل إلى رقمه أو إيميله بحيث أضمن يرد..أرجوك في ورطة مع بحثي وأحتاج المراجع التي رجع إليها...علما بأن من يتواصل معه هو زوجي..



أسعدك الله يا غالية والله لو أقدر أجيبه لك لا أتأخر 
أفضل شيء للوصول إليه أن تكتبي على مقالة له رغبة زوجك في التواصل ، أو ترسلي مباشرة لبريد الألوكة:
info@alukah.net

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

ولو أنا غبت مين هيزعجك غيري ويجعلك تدفعين الغرامة (ابتسامة بريئة)

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

*الله يوفقها ويسعدها ..ويردها سالمه غانمه
*

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

> أخدت إذن بس أنا نسيت أقولكم : ))


وأنا كذاك : )

فالعُذر العُذر يا فاضلات ..

نسألُ اللهَ أن يحفظَ أخيّتَنا الحبيبة التّوحيد بحفظه ..

ولن أبالغ إن قلت : أنَّ هذه المربيّة الفاضلة هي من أنفس وأثمن من عرفت عبرَ الشّبكة ، وإن لم يكن في دخولي للشّبكة من فائدة واحدة جنيتُها غيرَ معرفتي لها ؛ لكفى واللهِ!

من هذا المنبر: نحبُّكِ في الله ولله وبالله ..

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

الحمد لله جزاكم الله خيرا أرحتم قلوبنا 
.
.
.
كم ستعطوني من الغرامة ؟؟(:

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

الحمدلله أخيرا وصلني خبر منها (جربت وسيلة تواصل منذ فترة والحمدلله نجحت وظهرت نتيجتها اليوم)
المهم قالت أن سفرها كان مفاجئ وأنها لم يكن لديها انترنت
فقط لا غير لكن على الأقل اطمئننت عليها

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أحسن الله إليكن جميعا وبارك فيكن وجمعني بكن في الجنّة
أعتذر بشدة عن الانقطاع المفاجئ والذي كان سببه كثرة المشاغل مع ظني أنه لن يطول, فالعذر العذر من الجميع!
وبارك الله فيكن وشكر لكن حسن الظن وطيب المشاعر, وتقبَّل دعواتكن الطيبة وجعل لكن منها أوفر النصيب, وجزى الله كل من راسلتني على الخاص أو على البريد أو هنا, ولا يدل هذا إلا على نبل الأخلاق وكريم الشمائل.

حفظكن الله من كل مكروه.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

مبااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  اارك عودتك
ولو سمحتِ لازم تفرضي غرامة على كل من علم بغيابك ولم يخبرنا

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

أهلا وسهلا : )
عودًا حميدًا .. أنرتِ المجلس من جديد .. 
اللهمَّ آمينَ آمين ..
أم عبد الرحمن .. نصيحتي أن تتمسكي بالغرامة لتستعيني بها على مصاريف عبد المهيمن أوصله الله 
سالمًا وحفظك كذلك (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم هانئ

حمدا لله على السلامة و عود حميد أختنا التوحيد والعود أحمدُ حي هلا

----------


## لجين الندى

وأخيراً عادت أختنا التوحيد ..
ألف ألف ألف الحمد لله على السلامة
نتمنى أن لا تبتعدي عنا مرة أخرى
وأن لا تحرمينا من طلتك البهية

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

حمدا لله على السلامة وعودا حميدا.

----------


## هدير

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> أحسن الله إليكن جميعا وبارك فيكن وجمعني بكن في الجنّة
> أعتذر بشدة عن الانقطاع المفاجئ والذي كان سببه كثرة المشاغل مع ظني أنه لن يطول, فالعذر العذر من الجميع!
> وبارك الله فيكن وشكر لكن حسن الظن وطيب المشاعر, وتقبَّل دعواتكن الطيبة وجعل لكن منها أوفر النصيب, وجزى الله كل من راسلتني على الخاص أو على البريد أو هنا, ولا يدل هذا إلا على نبل الأخلاق وكريم الشمائل.
> 
> حفظكن الله من كل مكروه.



أستاذتي:
الحمد لله على السلامة
تفضلي

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

عوداً حميداً أختي الغالية على قلبي التوحيد اشهد الله على حبكِ في الله اللهم كما جمعتنا في هذا المجلس المبارك اللهم إني أسالك أن تجمعنا على منابر من نور في جناتك جنات النعيم أحبكن كلكن في الله يا غاليات

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

يا أختي يوجد شيء أخف من الغرامة نطالب بعزيمة كبيرة جدا بس ممكن التكاليف تكون بمقدار الغرامه(:

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

ياااااامرحباً مليوووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووو  وووووووون...إفتق  تك...وإفتقدت المجلس من زمان عنكن..إشتقت لكن كثيراً

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكن جميعًا وجمعني بكنّ في جنات النعيم

أم حمزة وأم أويس, عودًا حميدًا..

هدير الفاضلة, ما أجمل أنشودتكِ!
أحسن الله إليكِ.

أما عن الغرامة فأنا على أتم الاستعداد لتقديمها؛ فقد أخطأتُ بحقكنّ.




> أم عبد الرحمن .. نصيحتي أن تتمسكي بالغرامة لتستعيني بها على مصاريف عبد المهيمن أوصله الله 
> سالمًا وحفظك كذلك (ابتسامة)


لعله قد آن الأوان؛ فقد حضر عبد المهيمن على خير وأضاء الدنيا بطلته البهيّة, نفع الله به وبارك فيه وفي إخوانه.

----------

